# Help with Hymer power board - it's all German!



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

So i've just bought this 1996 B544 and the guy selling it was selling on behalf of a mate who has emigrated. So he new a bit about it but not everything!

So I got it home last night, plugged it into the mains, then got confused with the power board. It's working ok as the fridge is working on 240v.

If someone could just give me some basic instructions on what to press and when that would be great. I know the left had switches are for the water tank levels, that's about it!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The battery switch will be up for 1 which I think is the engine battery and down for 2 which will be the leisure battery. (or the other way around. If you use some hab 12 volt, you should see which way it is.
The switch to the right will turn the habitation 12 volt on or off

The gauge on the right will show how much 12 volt power you are using
The gauge on the left shows the battery state and as you already know, the water tank state


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

First switch frischasser (fresh water) abwasser ( waste water ) when you press switch a read out on the meter next to switch shows the amount in tanks. Next switch shows battery levels in engine and habitation battery's read of the same meter as water leval thats the one on the left of the switch. The meter on the right shows charge and discharge rate from habitation battery the last switch is power on / off. This is all from memory as its a long time ago that I owned a 544. 

Wobby


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, that's useful, so I need to know when to switch the right hand toggle switch up or down when I'm driving, parked up with 240v power, or wild camping using all the 12v systems, that's what I'm confused about.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Spannerhead
Reserve Aus switch is I think a dummy

Unscrew panel and take a look, there is probably nothing going to it

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

spannerhead said:


> Thanks, that's useful, so I need to know when to switch the right hand toggle switch up or down when I'm driving, parked up with 240v power, or wild camping using all the 12v systems, that's what I'm confused about.


The 'hauptschalter' (main switch) will isolate your leisure battey if turned off (12v aus).
Probably best to switch this off when driving but not crucial. 
Definitely switch it off when the van is left unattended, just in case you've mistakenly left something on or there is a problem in the 12v system.
While pitched up and using the van leave it on (12v ein).
It shouldn't affect use of any direct 240v equipment (mains sockets, fridge on mains etc) only waterpump, lights etc.

Pete


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Brilliant thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know


----------

